# Taxes



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

HI, would any of you expats know of an CPA tax person in the Metro Manila area that can prepare the requirements for our dear old friend the IRS.
I moved here in Feb. of 2015 and do have a bank account with less than the FBAR reporting amount. I am retired and do not work here in the Phils.
Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Depending on how much you get annually (are you working or retired) you may qualify for free filing.

I went to irs.gov and clicked on the 'freefille' button. They gave me a list of companies that do free online filing. H&R block and TurboTax are both on the list and very easy to use.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online tax program?*



ldwand said:


> HI, would any of you expats know of an CPA tax person in the Metro Manila area that can prepare the requirements for our dear old friend the IRS.
> I moved here in Feb. of 2015 and do have a bank account with less than the FBAR reporting amount. I am retired and do not work here in the Phils.
> Thanks


Idwand have or is it possible for you to perform this function online or do you have multiple incomes and it's to complicated?

I use Turbo Tax but there are other Tax programs out there, you do everything including paying online or there's an option where they subtract money so you won't need to use your credit card all done by electronic fund transfer.

These online programs walk you right through it even foreign bank accounts, or what's your concern.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ldwand said:


> HI, would any of you expats know of an CPA tax person in the Metro Manila area that can prepare the requirements for our dear old friend the IRS.
> I moved here in Feb. of 2015 and do have a bank account with less than the FBAR reporting amount. I am retired and do not work here in the Phils.
> Thanks


As long as you have under $10,000us dollars in a bank account or an combination of banks, you should not need to file at all.
To play it safe though, check on This Page of the US embassy site. On the right side of the page it will list the upcoming outreach events where you can get help with tax questions and or filling out the papers and even filing if need be.
I'd also suggest looking at a Google search for the closest VFW post near you and inquire there for expats that can give good tax information.
If in Manila just go into to The Embassy and inquire there.



Jet Lag


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> As long as you have under $10,000us dollars in a bank account or an combination of banks, you should not need to file at all.
> To play it safe though, check on This Page of the US embassy site. On the right side of the page it will list the upcoming outreach events where you can get help with tax questions and or filling out the papers and even filing if need be.
> I'd also suggest looking at a Google search for the closest VFW post near you and inquire there for expats that can give good tax information.
> If in Manila just go into to The Embassy and inquire there.
> ...


If less than $10,000 bank balance you not have to file FBAR, I agree. If your gross income is high enough you still have to file income tax with the IRS. My combine Philippine accounts are always less than $10,000 but I am required to file income tax because of my income.
Tony


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have used TurboTax for many years both here and while living in the states. You are walked through all the steps. When finished, I just print it out & mail it in.

Not so sure about this, but even though not required to file would it not be prudent to file just to prove that you are still living to ensure the SS is not stopped? Don't know what happens when we kick off. At that point probably won't worry much about it.

Fred


----------

